# Anglerboard t-Shirts!



## Dok (20. März 2002)

Eine neue Ladung AB-Shirts ist angekommen. Jetzt sind endlich wieder alle Größen verfügbar!!!

Der Aufdruck ist diesmal auch noch kräftiger, dank neuer Farbsorte!

Und das besten jetzt sind die Shirts auch in XXXL lieferbar  ! 

>>WEITER


----------



## Pete (20. März 2002)

Prima, dok...endlich haben die Megagewichtigen auch ne Chance, nich wie ne eingequetschte Leberwurst obenrum auszusehen...
Wie siehts denn mit der Aufkleber-Idee aus, irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass sich die Elche auf unseren vierrädrigen Freunden über nette Nachbarschaft riesig freuen würden...

Neulich auf der "Seho" hätten Jo und ich son Teil gut gebrauchen können, da waren die Wände schon voll mit den Logos der verschiedensten Vereine...
Das würde sicher auch noch ne Menge mehr gute Werbung für uns sein...
Haste dir schon mal einen Kostenvoranschlag für eine gewisse Auflage machen lassen???


----------



## Dok (20. März 2002)

Die Aufkleber hatte ich ganz vergessen. Ich erkundige mich mal....


----------



## Pete (20. März 2002)

Denke, da reicht was Einfaches aus..Dok,arbeite einfach mit dem jetzigen Signum...alle von uns kennen es...und denen, die es noch nicht kennen, wird es sich einprägen...
Hab mir mal dazu ein paar werbewelttypische Indikatoren ausgedacht:
informativ-innovativ-interaktiv....stimmt doch, oder  
na guck(t) mal selbst


----------



## Dok (20. März 2002)

Ist doch schon gut!
Aber die Slogan ...der Infopool für Angler im Internet"
Muß noch mit drauf!


----------



## Pete (20. März 2002)

jo, da haste recht...dann müsste sicher ein anderes Format her, im Bannerlook sieht es mit relat. großem Schriftanteil zu geringem Bildanteil nicht gut aus....haste die angelnden Männekiker nicht ein wenig größer bei dir abgelegt....wenn ja, mail sie mir mal rüber und ich probier mal was...muss ja nicht gleich sein...


----------



## Dok (20. März 2002)

Nee ich nicht, aber evtl. "mein" Grafiker. Ich frage ihn mal!


----------



## Achim_68 (21. März 2002)

Hi Dok,

mein Brüderchen hat &acute;ne eigene Werbeagentur!!! Soll ich mal nachfragen????


----------



## Dok (21. März 2002)

Mach doch mal!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2002)

Und Käppis!!!!!


----------



## Pete (21. März 2002)

Und Kochmützen... :q


----------

